# Knee/shin pads for DH



## madriaanse (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm looking for some comfortable, hard plastic knee/shin pads that don't slide down while riding DH. I'm currently using Rockgardn LZMX knee/shin pads which are comfortable but they keep sliding down my legs leaving my knees exposed. Any suggestions?

m.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I know it's not what you're looking for specifically-

But you should really look at the TLD and the POC knee/shins. Both are great products.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I haven't used these new ones, but the old roach/race face pads were amazingly comfortable and never moved. 
Race Face Rally FR Leg Guard 2012 > Apparel > Protective Gear > Leg Armor | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop - Mobile


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Poc vpd 2.0 dh


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

You may be surpised at what can happen to armor in a crash.
Seen lots of people sporting the "best" armor, only to have it rotate and fail to protect in a crash.
So, comfort does not necessarily equal safety.
The armor has got to fit well or it's just false confidence that you are getting.
Lots of good armor out there, but fit is the most important thing.
You want something snug and comfortable that isn't going to slide, move, or rotate when you go tumbling at speed.
Generally speaking, armor with a full sleeve anatomically correct design + velcro straps for compression will stay put better than something that just relies on straps.
Try several brands on and go for something that is snug but comfortable.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Another vote for POC. Comfortable but very solid coverage. They do make your legs sweaty but that's better than bloody :yesnod:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

62kona said:


> I haven't used these new ones, but the old roach/race face pads were amazingly comfortable and never moved.
> Race Face Rally FR Leg Guard 2012 > Apparel > Protective Gear > Leg Armor | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop - Mobile


my old favorite tooo.......Lately I Have been rocking the 661 Kyle Straits with mexican long soccer socks which have the soccer shin guards...been doing great with it


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I rocked the Race Face Rally (and before that Roach) pads for years. Great pads, comfortable, for DH and even long XC rides. My only complaints with the Race Face is tumbling crashes is the pads open up on the second hit above the knee and I occasionally got scraped up pretty good. Pads still did their job on major impacts

The past two seasons I have been using the Alpenstars Moab Knee/shin pads with the Alpenstars knee sock that goes over top. The Knee sock is the key with these pads. They go over the top and add a second layer of protection to keep the pads in place. I would say as stand alone pads they are not as comfortable as the Race Face but with the sock are pretty close. Also helps with rubbing.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

POC. 

I've tried many, and the POCs are by far the best.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Been a huge fan of my Kali pads. Just took a massive crash with them too. Busted some bones but my knee was good. the pad did its job and took all of the damage. its pretty blown up but still kept in place.


----------



## JefedelosJefes (Jun 30, 2004)

Fox Titan Pro's. End of discussion. Best, most comfortable knee pads i've ever used. Only trick is you have to X the straps in the back, and then your calf holds them up perfectly. Great ventilation, protection, and ease of motion. I've run them for 8 of the 10 years i've been riding and racing DH (2 year mistake in the middle when i switched to 661 kyle straights. That style of pad just doesn't protect your knee even though it is now the cool thing to do).


----------



## R2ana (Dec 24, 2010)

+1 to kali knees. I especially love the upper knee padding whenever I get smacked by my long bars. They never slip.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

alpinestars moabs have been awesome for 3 seasons. comfy and rarely move around.


----------



## mikede (Nov 24, 2012)

POCs extremely nice. love mine


----------



## madriaanse (Jan 6, 2011)

Somebody on Pinkbike recommended Shift Enforcer knee pads. For $15/pair it's worth a shot. If those don't pan out I'll check out POC, but they seem pricey.

Amazon.com: SHIFT ENFORCER KNEE GUARDS BLACK ADULT: Automotive


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

POC just got better


----------

